# Southwest ohio indoor 3-d



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

AO ARCHERY is starting its indoor 3-d.
We are starting it a little early this year, there is a few people out there that dont hunt and need something to shoot at.

every saturday 7pm
starting october 30th
20 targets $10.00


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Whats up, i got to bump my own thread


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump for ya. Great shoot, hopfully we can make it out more this year


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Holy cow that is a drive from Akron


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> Holy cow that is a drive from Akron


But it's well worth it. AO has one of the best facilities you'll see....Large indoor range, 45 yard outdoor range and full 
3D course. Not to mention for those who don't shoot and just want to spend money a full pro shop with everything you need to start shooting.

Oh and Andy next time let me know you're starting early so I can come out and shoot!!! Remember I'm not 15 mins away anymore. lol


----------



## big fun (Oct 30, 2010)

I had big fun last night!!! Can't wait till next ... Good cheap FUN...


----------



## big fun (Oct 30, 2010)

I had big fun last night!!! Can't wait till next saturday... Good cheap fun !!! Great to get out of the house. I am going crazy stairing at these 4 walls !!! Andy I let you win this week, watch out next week !!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

big fun said:


> I had big fun last night!!! Can't wait till next saturday... Good cheap fun !!! Great to get out of the house. I am going crazy stairing at these 4 walls !!! Andy I let you win this week, watch out next week !!!


Better get your wins in tonight...The wife and I will be there next weekend....and I plan on keeping my winning streak alive.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

What kind of yardage are you able to get in your indoor 3D range? Always looking for a new place to shoot!!!


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

We have been shooting up to 30 yards


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok tonight the night. Who's coming out to take my crown?


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Bring the wife Matt, she can teach you something..


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Bump tonight is the night


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

What nights do they shoot?


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Hopperton said:


> What nights do they shoot?


Indoor 3d is every Sat. 7:00pm


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Its cold this weekend, shoot some foam indoors/


----------



## 3d8up (May 3, 2010)

GOOFY I am coming to take your crown and to bust all of your nocks.Can't wait this will be fun. I proved to you before that I could do it. lol


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

3d8up said:


> GOOFY I am coming to take your crown and to bust all of your nocks.Can't wait this will be fun. I proved to you before that I could do it. lol



Well, Well, Well.....You'll just have to wait at least a week to ATTEMPT to bust a nock...or even come close to my crown...Sadly I'm stuck at work this weekend so I'll be MIA. :sad:


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

bump for a really nice shop, bought a hoyt dorado off these guys about a month ago and they were super nice


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Got some snow outside but none indoors


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Come on fellas...get your buns to the shop and shoot some 3D this weekend. tomorrow nights the night I WIN!!! Will be a show you dont want to miss


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

how far from ironton?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Jerry we're a pretty good poke from Ironton....Germantown is located about 10 miles southwest of Dayton Ohio.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

38 shooters new years day, great turn out thanks to everyone.


----------



## big fun (Oct 30, 2010)

Good times last saturday . 1 point from win :sad: . Me and my carbon matrix is getting better every weekend. Cant wait for some more wins... Good bunch of people to shoot with! Cant wait for next saturday.. BIG FUN.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Like to have 50 shooters this week... so GET IN HERE


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

AOarcheryshop said:


> Like to have 50 shooters this week... so GET IN HERE


You'd have to expand the building.....:chortle:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

More than enough room, we had 54 shooters and spectators two weeks ago.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Today is the day


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

The new targets are here for the outdoor 3-d, got a few spots left $260.00 unlimited shoot all year....anytime any day as much as you please 365 days out of that year. brand new xt mckenzie targets.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Get back up there, I lot of new shooters thanks to everyone. See you this saturday.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

After I get the bow back Saturday, We're gonna come back and see if I can't beat Dave's high score haha


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

217 out of 220 is tough, but there is that three points.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

29 shooters last week, thanks to everyone see you this week.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Every Saturday at 630 pm (shooting starts at 7)

Come on in out of the cold and enjoy some 3D action!!!


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Get back up there, we will be shooting at least up till the end of march.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't forget to to come out Saturday nights....sign-up starts at 6pm and shooting starts at 7!!!!

20 Targets out to about 25 yards.

Ton's of fun for all!!!!


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes matt won this week, first time in the money this year.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

3 more weeks left. Then its all outdoors the indoor targets are for sale.


----------

